# Bobber down and Nordic had some doves



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

God Bless Bobber and his property  

74 was the best

We could not catch Helen the Master Blaster She is the Gunslinger and Great female Warrior 

He earned the pic"


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Good deal. Shooting dove is just down right fun.
Look what I found crossing the gravel today.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

"Armadillo" THERE SO MUCH FUN the burrowing mammal :-* ;D 

I LOVE THEM IN GROUPS OF 5 "

love the bony plates 

they make great dental floss remote ;D or Juggling for Friends


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ha Ha no. Its the quail on the left side of the road.
Middle of the road is just brush.
I know it was a bad picture, but its wild quail.
Lucy busted a large covey, 25-30 birds.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

LMAO being blind and Blonde is bad combo plate :'(

I thought the critter was making a fritter out of the quail :

and it makes sense now team Nordic does not support the bush ;D lol


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

sorry didn't see the bird either :-[


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A little better picture.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

Texas Red -- Was that in Waller, TX? I noticed that my friends farm there had more quail than I have seen in the last 20 years.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A little closer to Brookshire.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Quail all wild they are back some groups in the hundreds the norms 

the coveys so thick there in folks back yards

Truth the Quail have a done well with man and developing lands and have adapted and even bad springs for the hatch

**** Birds and Chucks nearly gone :'(

Quail home land 1,000's in 1 section.

Good Mate 2 hunters the correct loads 50 down would now be the norm

We may push a few early November

Willow a Logger

Big Rud a Rock star

I told them do not support Da' Bush 

tiny landers only ;D

for the birds ??? 

Clean is mean 

Tight is right ;D


----------

